# true purple betta?



## Sarawr96 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey! I just purchased a new male yesterday at total pet and I was amazed at what I found! A purple betta! Now here's my question. Is he a true purple betta? Because from what I know those are fairly rare. (Sorry for the poor quality photo)


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I see them now and then at Petco. When I saw mine I grabbed him cuz he was so gorgeous. I really didn't have the room so I offered him for adoption but no one could pay. So he's my forever fish now! This thread has a photo and video link:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=238890&page=2#post2719985


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I bought my avatar fish from a breeder advertised as a purple fish. He was kind of purple. Then he darkened to a deep cobalt blue. Still glad I have him because he is so unique in other ways and adorably runty!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

True purple doesnt exist.

Its usually blue with redwash and when the lighting hits the fish right, it appears purple. Thats why most fish advertised as purple are just your average royal blue with redwash fish.
I saw someone in my country advertising a "purple" betta for an extremely high price, the photo was an overexposed one, like most "purple" betta photos are. Fish turned out to be a normal blue fish.

I think the purplest you can get is a salamender, which is red with blue scales on top, some are in the right combo to give off a purple look in the right light. There is no actual purple gene though


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

+1

True purple, like blue dragons, just doesn't work genetically with bettas.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

your fish is beautiful. I love seeing purple in bettas


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

MattsBettas said:


> +1
> 
> True purple, like blue dragons, just doesn't work genetically with bettas.


Huh, now that you mention it I never saw a blue betta with dragon scales! That would be awesome tho, royal blue with white dragonscale body!

I guess we will never see a solid true purple but I have seen plenty of purple in bettas in many shades.


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

So the betta in my avatar pic, is he salamander? This picture was taken with my phone, no filter or anything. Actually the picture makes him look slightly more blue than he is in person. His body is a vibrant lavender color, definitely not blue. Also he is a dragon scale.


----------

